# An die Eppsteiner unter Euch



## wartool (21. März 2011)

Moin ihr Leut´

ich bin letztes Jahr sehr gerne in Eppstein zu _Gast gewesen, um dort direkt hinter dem Bahnhof bissl Fahrtechnik zu üben.

Gestern bin ich zufällig mit dem Auto vorbeigekommen und musste feststellen, dass schon die "Anfahrt" über die Schienen am Bahnhof wegen einer risigen Baustelle gesperrt ist.. und der letzte Teil der Minitrails immer in der Baustelle mit Betretungsverbot enden :-(

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es na andere Möglichkeit da raufzukurbeln? Also nicht durch die Baustelle?
Nächstes Problem.. gibt es schöne Passagen, die nicht in der Baustelle enden, die evtl. nicht zum "Standardrepertoire" gehören? Mag mir die mal einer zeigen?

Grüße vom Chris


----------



## tomtomba (21. März 2011)

Hey Chris, direkt vor den Gleisen geht ein Weg rechts hoch, der dann am Berg außenrum hoch geht. So kommst Du wenigstens von oben in die Gegend wo die Treppen und Serpentinten sind. 
Dein "nächstes" Problem kann ich leider nicht lösen weil ich mich rund um den Neufvilleturm nicht so auskenne. 
Ich komme i.d.r. vom Judenkopf runter und fahre dann den beschriebenen Weg runter. 
lg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (22. März 2011)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## radneuling (8. April 2011)

bin zwar ex eppsteiner..aber ich glaub ich kann dir ein wenig helfen,
wenn du am bahnhof richtung vockenhausen fährst dann haste auf der linken seite das mini hochhaus.(Burggasse/Am Herrengarten) da parken und von da aus geht ein weg in den Wald der oberhalb des Bahhof endet.


oder den rödelbergweg hoch nehmen und von da aus auf den rundweg zukommen.


ooooooooooder du fährst nach bremthal/wallau(sportplatz) und steigst da 
in den wald ein.


----------



## wartool (8. April 2011)

nochmal DANKE


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

moin. bin letzten donnerstag mal in der ecke gewesen. der spitzkehrendownhill beginnend an dem concordia-pavillion (oder so ähnlich) ist uneingeschränkt fahrbar. auch der weg dorthin von oberhalb des neufville-turmes war komplett fahrbar.
allerdings hab ich jetzt nicht nach der asphaltauffahrt zum neufville-turm geschaut. kann sein, dass die noch gesperrt ist. aber wenn der uphill rechts am tunnel geht, kommt man ja auch nach oben, wenn auch nicht so direkt. man brauch diesen uphill aber nicht ganz bis zur großen wegekreuzung kurbeln, sondern kann schon im ca. 1. drittel links hoch und kommt an pferdekoppeln raus. von dort müsste man auch irgendwie auf die trails finden, die richtung neufville-turm verlaufen ...


----------



## wartool (10. April 2011)

geanu.. von der Pferdekoppel aus habe ich mir immer nen Weg gesucht.. die verlaufen dann sowohl zum Turm, als auch direkt zum Bahnhof runter...

ich glaube, dieser Concordia-Pavillion ist das kleine Teil, wenn man von der Asphaltstraße, die hochführt links abbiegt und die kurze Abfahrt macht, oder?


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

korrekt


----------



## wartool (10. April 2011)

ok.. also ich persönlich finde die Strecke an dieses Concordia-Dingens nicht sooo anspruchsvoll.. nehme lieber die anderen weiter oben 

Danke an den Fux


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2011)

alles ne frage der geschwindigkeit 
was gibts denn dort noch anspruchsvolleres ? beschreib mal bitte ...


----------



## wartool (10. April 2011)

naja.. also meiner Einschätzung nach teilweise echte S3 Stellen... alles.. von Spitzkehren (7-10 Stück nacheinander) steilere Stücke, näher am "Abgrund" usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (11. April 2011)

in den ganzen trails liegen keine 5 Steine und 5 Wurzeln


----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2011)

Poppei schrieb:


> in den ganzen trails liegen keine 5 Steine und 5 Wurzeln


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2011)

mich würds ja schon interessieren, wenns da noch was nettes gäbe, das ich noch nicht kenne ...

aber so wirklich glaub ich nicht dran. das wäre ja der ultimative geheimtipp, den selbst die locals nicht kennen ...


----------



## wartool (11. April 2011)

also an nen Geheimtipp glaube ich nicht.. ich nehme an, es kommt nur auf die entsprechende "Routenwahl" an.
Ich kann mich ja hier mal melden, bevor ich wieder mal hinfahre


----------



## h.jay (11. April 2011)

ja, gib mal bescheid, wenn du dort hinfährst... wenn es zeitlich klappt, würde ich gerne auch mit kommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2011)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2011)

Die Eppsteiner-Spitzkehren am Neufville-Turm werden hier regelmässig immer wieder angesprochen/diskutiert, gerade auch, weil es im Taunus da nicht so viele Spots mit echten Spitzkehren gibt.

Ich glaube, dass es da für die Locals, zu denen sich gerade der Fux aber auch meine Wenigkeit wohl zählen dürfen, keine neuen, bisher unbekannten Spots mehr gibt.

Eine Kategorisierung der Spitzkehren Richtung S3 halte ich für deutlich übertrieben.


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

neenee nicht falsch verstehen.. nicht die spitzkehren sind S3.. die Stellen sind weiter unten, wenn man Richtung der Häuser dort "rechts ab" vom Trail abbiegt...


----------



## Zilli (12. April 2011)

Na das würd mich auch mal interessieren .... wenn hier mal ne Treffpunktzeit gepostet wird, versuche ich dabei zu sein (auch wenn ich dafür durch Hofheim muss 

) .


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

@Zilli...

dann fährst de aber mit der Cosablechbüchse da runter *gg*

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit per PN Kontakt aufnehmen... vielleicht kann ich ja beim ein, oder anderen noch was lernen


----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Eppsteiner-Spitzkehren am Neufville-Turm werden hier regelmässig immer wieder angesprochen/diskutiert, gerade auch, weil es im Taunus da nicht so viele Spots mit echten Spitzkehren gibt.



hab mir das heute mal mit Rampe angeschaut, siehe Anhang.
@wartool: Meinst Du die oder wo sind "Deine"?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (18. April 2011)

möööp.. sorry.. da muss ich passen... ich kanns dir gerne mal mündlich beschreiben... Nummer kennst du ja 

Wenn ich die Karte richtig lese fahrt ihr auf "der verkehrten Seite" runter... im OSM ist zumindest eine Variante dargestellt (glaube ich.. sind die kleinen schwarzen Strichelchen ein Stück weiter Links auf der Karte..


----------



## biker76 (5. Mai 2011)

gibt es eigendlich den Taunus-Trails MTB-Marathon noch? Oder ist in Hessen auch Marathon sterben angesagt.


----------



## wartool (5. Mai 2011)

für den Kram bin ich zu unfit... keine Ahnung...


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2011)

gibts, heißt jetzt aber eppstein-trails und findet dieses jahr wohl nur als ctf statt ...


----------

